# What is the Best and Your Favourite Movie of all time??



## JSW (17 Dec 2015)

Following on from an earlier post Here

I have this conversation with friends regularly, and it stems from an old BASF Video Tape advert from the late seventies in which (IIRC) Andre Previn asked "What is the Best Movie of all time?" The answer of course was one recorded on BASF tape, but that always made me think of it as a double edged question, because your favourite movie may not be the same as the one you consider the best, so, what do you all consider the Best Movie of all time, and your Favourite Movie of all time?

I'll start.

Best: Inception (2010) /The Departed (2006) (Sorry, can't choose, don't get me started on 3rd place)

Favourite: The Quiet Man (1952)

Feel free to expand on why if you wish.


----------



## monkeybiter (17 Dec 2015)

My favourite 2001: A Space Odyssey, for the realistic physics, the story, the slow pace and exquisite direction.

A good film I don't want to watch again is About Time, in particular the bit when the main character and his father revisit their trip to the beach. I'm glad I was alone in the house.


----------



## Zeddedhed (17 Dec 2015)

Best/Favourite would be *Million Dollar Hotel* (Dir. Wim Wenders) and either *Panic*, starring William H Macey, Neve Campbell and Donald Sutherland, or *True Romance*, mainly for the very un-PC dialogue between Christopher Walken and Dennis Hopper - truly one of the best scenes ever in Movie history in my view.


----------



## Woodchips2 (17 Dec 2015)

Crocodile Dundee - I've watched it many times and will watch it many more.

Regards Keith


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Dec 2015)

LOL.....crocodile Dundee...like it

Right up there with a day in the life of.....Pete Andre and Katie Price


----------



## Claymore (17 Dec 2015)

My favourite is "On Any Sunday" Steve McQueen etc not exactly a movie but I could watch it everyday.
One film I saw recently was called "The Green Mile" and although never heard of it before I was pretty impressed even though its a pretty long movie.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## transatlantic (17 Dec 2015)

Terminator 2

There were no more Terminator movies after that!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (17 Dec 2015)

I think 2001 is probably the best fillum ever if you've read the book, and one of the worst if you haven't.

My favourite is The Great Race. It has everything.


----------



## NazNomad (17 Dec 2015)

Too numerous to list, but...

My Fair Lady, The Blues Brothers, Pulp Fiction ... for starters.


----------



## Droogs (17 Dec 2015)

Metropolis by Fritz Lang for best movie. 
Triumph of the Will by Leni Reifenstahl for favourite :shock: OK just kidding. Starship Troopers as favourite just for the fun way they interpreted a pretty dark novel


----------



## Graham Orm (17 Dec 2015)

Best movie *Ben Hur* Favourite movie*No Country For Old Men*. Followed by *Shawshank Redemption* .........................Crocodile Dundee!? Really?????


----------



## Zeddedhed (17 Dec 2015)

monkeybiter":1xr182rc said:


> A good film I don't want to watch again is About Time, in particular the bit when the main character and his father revisit their trip to the beach. I'm glad I was alone in the house.



Just watched it. Great film. I completely agree with your comment about the beach walk scene.


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Dec 2015)

Zeddedhed":1l3thduz said:


> monkeybiter":1l3thduz said:
> 
> 
> > A good film I don't want to watch again is About Time, in particular the bit when the main character and his father revisit their trip to the beach. I'm glad I was alone in the house.
> ...



I lost my Dad in 2009, at which point I was caring for an elderly man with a terminal illness. Of course I was sad at the time, but I don't think I properly mourned the Dad I had grown up with until I watched the film this year.

Change of pace; Guardians od the Galaxy was a refreshingly good fun romp.

Films I re-watch : Blues Brothers [extended version pref.]
Oh Brother where art thou?


----------



## Mike.S (18 Dec 2015)

Favourites?

Matrix (I found the underlying concept fascinating); Lawrence of Arabia; Das Boot; Gone with the Wind; Jean De Florette/Manon Des Sources; Four Weddings and a Funeral - all have stood the test of time. Then there's the Godfather films and......

Edit to add: Great Expectations (1946 version)

Best?

Can't say....

Coincidently, I watched About Time the other day - good film.


----------



## John15 (18 Dec 2015)

I'm a great Western fan so my favourite is She Wore a Yellow Ribbon starring John Wayne - I've watched it at least 10 times.

John


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Dec 2015)

Aren't you all forgetting Godfather and One Flew over the Cuckoo's nest (as well as Shawshank)? I might even throw in a Great Escape for the hell of it to say nothing of Gone with the Wind and even Jungle Book!


----------



## AJB Temple (18 Dec 2015)

I unashamedly like action films and chick flicks. I love movies generally so this is a very guard question and can;t be answered definitively. 

Action: Gladiator (good story, great music, watched many times), Top Gun (best aerial scenes ever), Troy (Brad was at his best in that)
I can force myself to watch Angelina Jolie as Lara Croft quite easily
Chick flicks: too many to mention but I am partial to Kate Beckinsale and thought she was beautiful in Pearl Harbour
Late at night a Clint Eastwood western can get my attention

Sound of Music is a classic from my childhood and I still like it. I would have married Julie Andrews when I was 10. Lawrence of Arabia was memorable, but partly for the music. 

Kids: the Narnia movies are actually very good and again some of the music is clever. 

I agree that About Time is a good film. Not sure we will be remembering it in 10 years though.


----------



## lanemaux (18 Dec 2015)

I don't think I have a favourite and best is not something I feel qualified to judge , but here is a short list of my "watch out for" flicks. A big hand for the little lady- classic hustle and comedy.
The usual suspects- wonderful pacing and writing.
The seven samurai- subtitles and all a great film.
Ran - the best rip-off of King Lear ever.
Princess mononoke- Anime with grace and style.
There are so many more that I feel guilty about not mentioning them ,but that would come to nearly the length of a novel.


----------



## Jacob (18 Dec 2015)

Tokyo Story
Rififi 
Un Air de Famille


----------



## john458 (18 Dec 2015)

It's a wonderful life

Wizard of Oz

The Searchers


----------



## No skills (18 Dec 2015)

Theres no way I could make a definitive list. A favourite of mine that I would like to see again the most is Infernal affairs, I watched it years ago - got it on disk as a present from dad now - might make time and watch it soon.


----------



## Mr_P (18 Dec 2015)

Oi lay off Crocodile Dundee and I'd rather watch C.D 2 again than Skyfall. Similar 2nd halfs and the Outback is far better viewing than the grim bit of Scotland they picked. 

Have a yearning to watch Withnail and I again, its been too long.


----------



## Graham Orm (19 Dec 2015)

What about the Bourne trilogy? (Deliberately excluding the fourth). Rumour has it they start filming a fifth with MD in the new year.


----------



## Mike.S (19 Dec 2015)

Graham Orm":2u2hg2iq said:


> What about the Bourne trilogy? (Deliberately excluding the fourth). Rumour has it they start filming a fifth with MD in the new year.


Yes, just watched the first one again last night. Excellent films (excuding the Jeremy Renner one).


----------



## Bm101 (19 Dec 2015)

Pan's Labyrinth was a cracker that hasn't been mentioned here, won't suit everyone though I'd imagine. 
Can't pick a favourite, just so many that have held me spellbound in one way or another. Good call on One flew over the cuckoos nest. The book is even better, written from The Chief's perspective. Might have to dig that out the wardobe and give it another read. 
Ice cold in Alex is another old fav! Soooooo many films!


----------



## monkeybiter (19 Dec 2015)

Catch 22, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest again, Taxi Driver, Chinatown and of course The Life of Brian.

There were a lot of very good films in the 70s, I like a lot of the cynical storytelling of that era, which probably shaped me for a few years.


----------



## Bm101 (19 Dec 2015)

Oh. Leon. I forgot Leon.


----------



## rafezetter (21 Dec 2015)

hmm - a very tricky one but here's my little list:

Dances with Wolves, love the music and the epic open plains.
Dune - a good adaptation of the books
K-Pax. I believe.
The Last Samurai - Tom Cruise's (to date) most definitive role.
Field of Dreams
Strictly Ballroom, the final dance always brings me goosebumps
Contact
Dark Star - that red tomato alien always had my dad in stitches

Most of Michal J Fox's live acting films for their feel good factor
Any of the old films that had SFX by Ray Harryhausen
Blade Runner - and I've read the book too.

Twister - there's just something about that film that always sucks me in every time it's on.

There's a whole bunch of other films I like but those above are one's I'll pretty much stop dead to watch


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Dec 2015)

rafezetter":10jztg3s said:


> hmm - a very tricky one but here's my little list:
> 
> Dances with Wolves, love the music and the epic open plains.
> Dune - a good adaptation of the books
> ...



Dark Star.....forgot all about that. Me and my mates as well as your dad. It became a cult watch whenever we had a video night when video shops were new. The beach ball alien was hilarious.

Speaking of Samurai what about 7 Samurai ? (The original Magnificent 7). Classic B&W and dubbed. I remember one night when I was about 9 or 10 and being allowed to stay up late with my dad watching it. We were both mesmerised.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2015)

I see Narnia mentioned. I call swmbo Narnia. She has the hair of a lion, the face of a witch and the body of a wardrobe.


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Dec 2015)

I like any movie that leaves me thinking for an hour or so afterwards. Anything with Morgan Freeman or Kelly Brooks.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2015)

I just had to look. There are at least 52 films on this page alone that I've not seen, and most of them I've never heard of. :lol:


----------



## doctor Bob (21 Dec 2015)

heres a few

Schindlers list
pulp fiction
Bridge over the river Kwai
12 angry men
Life of Brian
Goodfellas


----------



## monkeybiter (22 Dec 2015)

rafezetter":djyfloqf said:


> Blade Runner - and I've read the book too.


Dick... [it's a jest]




rafezetter":djyfloqf said:


> Dark Star - that red tomato alien always had my dad in stitches


 And silent running. Back then, in my teens, it felt like you were watching the truth being revealed, that others understood. Our generation should be making better films for the current crop of developing teens to be influenced by.


----------



## rafezetter (22 Dec 2015)

monkeybiter":1x3noa8q said:


> And silent running. Back then, in my teens, it felt like you were watching the truth being revealed, that others understood. Our generation should be making better films for the current crop of developing teens to be influenced by.



Well they are - sort of - the plethora of remakes of all the stuff from 20-30 years ago, but with better cgi fx (note I only say FX, not plot)

you are right though that the likes of godfather, schindlers list, shawshank and all the others generally regarded as the classics are just not made anymore, whether it's because the talent isn't there or it's less about the story and more about the money I have no idea, but I suspect it's a bit of both.

And Life of Brian is prolly one of the most quoted films of all time.


----------



## treeturner123 (22 Dec 2015)

Has no one mentioned Some Like it Hot? One of my favourites plus the PROPER Dr Zhivago. Menacing Rod Steiger and brill Omah Sharif and Tom Courtney plus the delicable Julie C and Gereldine Chaplin! And all that snow!! (yes I know it was fake and mostly filmed in Spain)

Phil


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (22 Dec 2015)

rafezetter":28c9rzyh said:


> you are right though that the likes of godfather, schindlers list, shawshank and all the others generally regarded as the classics are just not made anymore, whether it's because the talent isn't there or it's less about the story and more about the money I have no idea, but I suspect it's a bit of both.



Which is exactly what people were saying in the 90s, while Schindler's List and The Shawshank Redemption were being made. And every other decade!

It's hard to be a classic when you've only just been released, after all.


----------



## Racers (22 Dec 2015)

Another vote for Pans labyrinth.
12 Monkeys
Forbidden Planet 
Fifth Element 
Pulp Fiction
Elf
Corpse Bride
Hot fuzz/Worlds End/Shaun of the Dead/Paul


Pete


----------



## Sheffield Tony (22 Dec 2015)

So hard to say what is a *good* film. It depends on the metric of "good". I have to admit I don't go to the cinema expecting high art, or fundamental insight into the nature of being human. Mostly I just want to be entertained.

But at least some of my faves are coming up now. I admit to enjoying sci-fi, and _Silent Running_ is one of those films I was allowed to stay up late to watch as a kid. It moved me enough to buy it on DVD, worth it for the Joan Baez soundtrack alone. Thanks Monkeybiter for reminding me ! And +1 for _Forbidden Planet_. The monsters from the id. A great film, and useful for scrabble too !

Can I guiltily add that I rather like _The Wicker Man_ too. The proper one that is, not that rubbish with Nicholas Cage. I was quite surprised to discover some people see it as a conventional horror movie with the Christian copper as the innocent victim. My sympathies were entirely with the pagan islanders !


----------



## Racers (22 Dec 2015)

I had forgot about The Wicker Man!
The Hunger is good as well and Vamp!

I guess a lot depends on what mood you are in.

Pete

The Life of Bryan was the wife and I's first date so I have got include that!


----------



## Racers (22 Dec 2015)

I just thought of one Tampopo the best food film.

Pete


----------



## niagra (22 Dec 2015)

As others have said, I'm not able to choose a best film. Probably my favourite film that I can watch again and again is The Italian Job (the original obviously!).

Dario


----------



## Graham Orm (22 Dec 2015)

The Grinch. Best Christmas movie ever.


----------



## Paul200 (27 Dec 2015)

My taste in films (most things) is eclectic.

The Apartment has been my favourite film since I realised I liked films and nothing has toppled it from top spot yet. Sublime acting from Jack Lemmon - and Shirley MacLaine looking good enough to eat! Closely followed by Bob Hoskins in The Long Good Friday - the look on Bob's face at the end says so much. A superb actor in his own way.

Anything with Marilyn Monroe in it. Deeply in love - what can I say?

The first Alien film - superb mix of Horror and Suspense in the guise of SciFi.

Just watched Under the Skin (last night) and now I've had a chance to analyse it think it could be a contender. Maybe need to watch it again but I think I get it.


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Dec 2015)

transatlantic":e5e3a98h said:


> Terminator 2
> 
> There were no more Terminator movies after that!



That's because they have yet to travel back in time! :lol:

I like the Terminator films, but my all time go-to movies are 'Shawshank Redemption', (despite wondering how Andy Dufrene got the poster back over his tunnel), 'The Green Mile' and the Indiana Jones series. (Jury still out on 'The Crystal Skull'! )

I watch 'Con Air' a lot 'cos I think John Malkovitch is quite entertaining. Which opens the door to 'In The Line of Fire', and the 'RED' movies, more of my faves. 

Right, that's enough of that, and you might realise I like action/adventure movies! :ho2

And Paul200, Me too in love! What can I say?


----------



## gwr (27 Dec 2015)

I'm going to take you back to 1938 long before I was born! James cagey in Angels with dirty faces


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Dec 2015)

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Richard S (27 Dec 2015)

How about the old Ealing Comedies,Passport to Pimlicoe, Whiskey Galore, The Lavender Hill Mob et al, The original Brighton Rock, Maltese Falcon, Rear Window, North by Nort West, The Northwest Frontier,The Birds,True Romance and Lock, Stock and two smoking barrels.

I'm also trying to find an old film that I always thought was an Ealing Comedy but it appears not. I can't remember its title but it was very much in the Ealing mould. As I recall it featured a chap who bought a new pair of trousers and found that every time he put his hand in his pocket he pulled out a fiver, starts off as a lark, always his round in the pub etc. But as time goes on the never ending supply of cash starts to affect the nations finances and he eventually agrees to hand over the trousers to the authorities. The film ends with a ceremonial burning of said trousers at the Royal Mint and the presentation of a replacement pair on behalf of a grateful nation. Closing scene is the hero walking off in his new strides whistling, puts his hands in his pockets and pulls out a fiver. 

Anyone recognise it, I'd love to see it again?


----------



## Robbo3 (28 Dec 2015)

Anything by Disney/Pixar.

@Richard - didn't know it but searched for magic trousers & came up with ... A Priceless Pocket,
- http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0564814/


----------



## Richard S (28 Dec 2015)

That's the one, thanks Robbo, I've looked several times before but never had any luck, that's great thanks again
Richard


----------



## James C (28 Dec 2015)

I'm quite a big fan of The Man with No Name Trilogy, especially The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. 

I also quite enjoyed Oldboy for its acting and story, but a very dark film though. 

I used to love Gangster films especially Godfather, Goodfellas and Casino. Also really enjoyed The Departed. 

As far as Brad Pitt is concerned his best roles will always be Snatch or Burn After Reading (another great John Malkovich experience as well).


----------



## Graham Orm (28 Dec 2015)

Recent big hit from Brad Pitt for me is 'Fury'. Not been out long and have watched it twice.


----------



## houtslager (28 Dec 2015)

Jeez this is one of the hardest question to give a definitive answer to , many of the films mentioned would deffo be in my top 100 list - here goes 
all time favourite - director's cut BLADE RUNNER
Das Boot for its realistic scenes of war in a sub much praise to anyone who served in all submarine services 
[ german/yank/jap/brit ]
any of these Passport to Pimlicoe, Whiskey Galore, The Lavender Hill Mob et al, smoking barrels.
Then there is Alien [ 1 ] 
the first James Bond with DC. and the early Sean Connery Bond films remeber watching them in B&W on the tv when one had to get off one's buttocks to switch on/off and change channnels PMSL
Loads more but would take a bloody long time to type up

K

Wishing all you makers of shavings and wood dust a happy, healthy and prosperous 2016


----------



## Russ59 (28 Dec 2015)

For me  
Mad Max. Original Mel Gibson film. The new one is utter rubbish.
Jaws
Porkies, 1 and 2
Smokey and the Bandit, 1 and 2
Convoy
Goodfellas


----------



## mailee (30 Dec 2015)

Very difficult question this as there are so many memorable movies. i think my ultimate favourite which i have watched many times has to be 'The killing fields' but I do like movies based on true events. Have to say Terminator 1 was the best for me as it was so new and unusual. After that one they relied too much on the effects for me. Another memorable one was 'Behind enemy lines' There are just too many good ones.


----------



## fiveeyes (1 Jan 2016)

I rarely post..obviously..but, mine is The Sand Pebbles..HNY


----------



## Graham Orm (1 Jan 2016)

The Time Machine.


----------



## Benchwayze (1 Jan 2016)

Glad no one mentioned 'The Sound of Music'! I've just escaped from it on the Beeb! Yet again!


----------



## Fishandchips (1 Jan 2016)

1. Schindlers list
2. Pulp fiction
3. Enter the dragon


----------

